# 28 week Scan



## Hannah Moir (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi there, i have my 28 week Scan tomorrow and was just wondering if any fellow diabetic mums had advice on things i should be asking my consultant etc? im pretty in the dark atm and dont really know whats going on in regards to birth and labour and how it all works with being diabetic, but i want to go into my appointment ready with a load of questions. Any advice welcome.

Thanks


----------



## grovesy (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome! I am sure some of the mums will be along!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2016)

Good luck with the scan Hannah!  I can't offer any advice I'm afraid, but hopefully one of our Mums will spot this and help


----------



## Emzi (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Hannah, i think everyone is different but personally for me when I went to my scans I wanted to know all their plans from that date on, I asked questions with regards to the size of the baby as this determines when you will be induced (if you are having a natural birth) I'm not sure if your aware on diabetics having larger babies, sorry if I'm stating the obvious. But when I was pregnant with my first (3 years ago) I asked everything I took all the leaflets. The main questions for me was the size of the baby and what that meant for induction, how big he was getting and how early he would come so I could start preparing. As a diabetic I had scans at 28, 32 and 36. I constantly checked what the plan was and how it changed and make sure you still have input in your birth plan. Hope that's isn't a waffly reply and helps a bit, have a wonderful scan, silver lining of being diabetic is how many opportunities you get to see your baby before they arrive


----------



## Hannah Moir (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Emzi, All was fine, although my baby is measuring a few weeks ahead, around 3lbs 2oz at 28+4 weeks! my hospital arent very good at keeping me in the loop, im there again next week so im gona ask them all of that, i still have no idea whats going on apart from the fact that im not getting to go past 38 weeks. If you dont mind me asking, how early did you get started off with yours? I know everyone is different but interested to know what other people have experienced being diabetic.


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 23, 2016)

I asked for all my baby's measurements and clarified where that fell on the growth chart, what the plan for birth would be I.e. Would they induce me, when would this be and when I'd get a date to come in. I asked how long I would be in hospital for afterwards as standard if BG was fine. 

One of the side affects of being diabetic can be big babies but the flip side is small babies so your growth scans are important, my 28 week scan everything was average and all on track but at my 32 weeks scan (last week) my baby was measuring small so I'm having extra monitoring at the moment. I'm sure all will be just fine for you but I wanted to mention as others had always talked about a big baby and it was such a shock when baby was measuring small. 

If things improve for us they will induce me at 38 weeks which seems to be the 'norm'

All the best for your scan it really is fab! The difference from 20 week scan is amazing!!!!!


----------

